# Oil Change Question



## Border (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, I just bought a 1999 JD4100 Gear Tractor. It is in great shape, came with a JD410 loader. I decided to change the oil right off because I wasnt sure when it was last done. I checked the level when I bought it .The oil level was fine but the oil was black. I drained the old oil, put a new filter on, filled it with new oil. I then ran it for a few minutes and checked the oil level.The level was fine but the oil on the dipstick was black? I cleaned the stick and rechecked it several times and it was still black on the dipstick ? I am not real familiar with diesels, is this right ?


----------



## faairhope (Oct 8, 2011)

*black oil*

I have several diesel engines and the oil gets black. some engines the oil becomes black quick. I believe this is carbon and it could improve the lub of the oil


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Border.
I do know after oil and filter change its not common for Kubota.

Did you let the tractor engine warm up real good before pulling plug and filter?


----------



## Border (Oct 8, 2011)

I let it warmup maybe 5 minutes . I talked to a friend of mine and he said his Ford tractor is the same way. Faairhope, my friend said the same thing you did about the carbon. I guess maybe I am just used to gas engines?


----------

